# Snorting



## ORACLE (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok i have a buddy of mine that says that ever since he's been doing Finaplix he can't get his dick hard.  That's 1 thing.  The second thing he told me is that he's not injecting it he's snorting it because he doesn't know how to filter it.  That's the 2nd thing i havent' heard of.  Anyone?


----------



## tee (Jul 4, 2005)

Your friend is a retard


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 4, 2005)

He said he read about snorting it i told him that i've never heard of it.  I've heard of nasal sprays, rubbing it on your skin, even eating it but never snorting.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 4, 2005)

I told him to try viagra....he'll probably snort that too


----------



## tee (Jul 4, 2005)

I have heard of it being used transdermally, with fair results, and I also heard of some guys snorting it, with really poor results. If he's not taking any test with it, he'll probably make minimal gains and have a limp dick for some time.


----------



## dr woo (Jul 4, 2005)

tell your m8 to crush the pills b4 he snorts them, if they get stuck he could end up with a very stiff neck lol,
Woo.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 4, 2005)

If he doesn't know how to filter it, he shouldn't be using it.
There are hundreds of sites that give step by step instructions.
If he had researched it at all he would have known not to use it without test and he would know how easy it is to filter.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 4, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> If he doesn't know how to filter it, he shouldn't be using it.
> There are hundreds of sites that give step by step instructions.
> If he had researched it at all he would have known not to use it without test and he would know how easy it is to filter.



He's a rookie...i just found out that he was using finaplix when he mentioned snorting it or i would have told him how to do it properly.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 5, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> He's a rookie...i just found out that he was using finaplix when he mentioned snorting it or i would have told him how to do it properly.


Does he know there is estrogen in some forms of finaplex?


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 5, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Does he know there is estrogen in some forms of finaplex?



Lol he does now since he was getting itchy nipples and didn't know a lick about nolva


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 5, 2005)

Is his name BOB? It could be like fight club.  "this is bob, bob has bitch tits"


----------

